# Cheese, anyone?



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

I love cheese! In fact for the last few months I've been living off of french cheese and crackers and charcuteire. What cheese do you like?


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Some of my favorite cheeses are Brie, Gouda and Manchego if I am drinking a nice red wine but you just can't beat beef fajita nachos made with Sharp Cheddar cheese from Wisconsin and Miller Genuine Draft beer...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Bleu... The runnier, the stinkier, the slimier, the better. Roquefort, Stilton, from a sheep or goat, I love it all!


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

Grana padano cut in small cubes, dipped into well aged balsamic vinegar from Modena, served with soft white bread. Heaven.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

I went on a cruise and they served a cheese plate as an appetizer for dinner. I fell in love with the funky cheeses...most any kind except for the really strong ones that are so musty it tastes like licking my granparents lake cabin. I also really like Cypress Grove Chevre's Humboldt Fog a soft goatmilk cheese and their Midnight Moon an aged goatmilk thats firmer than the Fog.


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

I can pretty much put blue cheese on anything. goat cheese is good stuff too.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Black Diamond® | Gourmet Cheddar Cheese | DCI Cheese Company

5year white cheddar. Great stuff!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Granna Peddana over everything!!! I would even sprinkle some on my cigar if it would stick.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Every time someone mentions cheese loving, I immediately think of this:
The Cheese Shop sketch, Monty Python - YouTube


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

Any sharp cheddar, feta, montrachet, a nice nutty swiss, boursin, melted fontina, milky fresh mozzarella. I think it's time for a fondue night!


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't meant to hijack the thread but:

If you like cheese a great sandwich to try is a twist on a grilled cheese sandwich using real french bread (look for a local artisan bakery) aged white cheddar cheese, bacon and green apple. Just fry up the bacon, butter the bread and work with the ratio, I like lots of apple on mine! :thumb:


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

Macke said:


> I don't meant to hijack the thread but:
> 
> If you like cheese a great sandwich to try is a twist on a grilled cheese sandwich using real french bread (look for a local artisan bakery) aged white cheddar cheese, bacon and green apple. Just fry up the bacon, butter the bread and work with the ratio, I like lots of apple on mine! :thumb:


The apple sound odd as hell but I can see it working. It's similar to a sandwich from a restaurant near where I live but I've never tried it.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

lord sevein said:


> The apple sound odd as hell but I can see it working. It's similar to a sandwich from a restaurant near where I live but I've never tried it.


Just make sure it's a green apple! They tend to be more acidic, with a hint of sweetness which is why it plays off of the salty/funky notes of the cheese and bacon


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

saucy_jack said:


> I love cheese! In fact for the last few months I've been living off of french cheese and crackers and charcuteire. What cheese do you like?


What cheese don't i like i don't think i can think of one! They are all a treat for the senses!:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

dahu said:


> Black Diamond® | Gourmet Cheddar Cheese | DCI Cheese Company
> 
> 5year white cheddar. Great stuff!


Love Black Diamond cheeses!
Also really enjoy Danish Havarti dill with crisp crackers. As in enjoy it so much I can go through a pound in about 2 days....and pay the price for 3....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Have been enjoying smoked gouda lately. On a sandwich or just by itself.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been eating the heck out of Morbier and a cheese by the name of Belletoile Triple cream - it is heaven sent!


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Have been enjoying smoked gouda lately. On a sandwich or just by itself.


smoked gouda has got to be my new favourite too. I just had some for the first time a few weeks ago and went the week following eating as much of it as I could. I'm gonna have to try some on a sandwich soon. I bet it would make it 10x better.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Have been enjoying smoked gouda lately. On a sandwich or just by itself.


Actually, I've been eating the Beemster Graskaas Goulda! It's very flavorful as they use the first spring milkings of the cows to make it and it really has a fresh taste to it.


----------

